# Wyndham Panama City Beach, FL 27 Jun-4Jul 14, Studio



## ebroady (May 13, 2014)

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/popup.do?id=ASSC-0004447

Checkin Friday, 27 Jun 2014.  Checkout Friday, 4 Jul 2014.  Studio unit pictured in link.  Oceanfront condo with balcony.  Sleeps 2.  Asking $700 for the week.  email broadye@aol.com.

This resort is beach front with ample parking across the street in a parking garage.  There is a Starbucks on site, a skybar, a tiki bar and 3 swimming pools.  Also a nice gym.  On Front Beach Road only 2 miles from Pier Park.


----------



## ebroady (May 22, 2014)

Reduced to $650


----------



## ebroady (May 27, 2014)

This will be banked around 10-12 Jun 14 if not rented.


----------



## ebroady (Jun 3, 2014)

available for one more week then I have to cancel week.


----------



## ebroady (Jun 6, 2014)

$600 until Thursday, 12 Jun 2014 when I cancel the week.


----------



## timeflies (Jun 6, 2014)

Is a studio form only 2?


----------



## ebroady (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes.  It is stated that the room is for 2.


----------



## timeflies (Jun 7, 2014)

I sent you an email


----------



## ebroady (Jun 11, 2014)

cancelling reservation.  no longer available.


----------

